# New Guy with new old boat and motor



## icepounder (Mar 30, 2014)

First I'd like to say hi and thanks. I'm new here but have been a lurker for a while. 
Last summer I decided I wanted a small car top jon boat but funds were extremely tight. I found one in poor shape but the price was right .. free. It's a 1965 Montgomery Ward Sea King.
I cleaned it down and welded, repainted, installed all new SS hardware, new transom wood,, side rod holders and new under seat flotation foam.
I also started on custom oar lock mounts and a custom wheel kit. (unfortunately it's so old nothing would match up to it)

Here's a few pictures :

First got it home.







Almost done.






Using it.






I also picked up an old 3 hp Eska. The compression was good .. 95. I replaced the spark plug, cleaned the tank, replaced the fuel line and added an in-line fuel filter. I worked on the ignition and got it to run but only by playing with the choke constantly.
I'll be replacing the points, condenser, coil and I'll also be rebuilding the carb once it gets warm enough in the garage.

Motor on sawhorse.






Next year I can say the boat's 50, the motor is 40 and both made in the USA !! :USA1:


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2014)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Great little boat!

Keep us updated on the progress of the outboard.


----------



## icepounder (Mar 30, 2014)

Will do and thank you.  



I know the points were worn and out of adjustment. The coil had a heat crack at its base. Here's a picture after I cleaned and adjusted the points last fall.


----------



## Jake11 (May 7, 2014)

sweet little boat! I just picked up a little ten footer the other day myself and found a 3hp yammy to put on it after a transom rebuild. most of the 10 footer posts on here had me worried about how low it would sit in the water (i'm a bigger guy, prob 215# now) but i think your boat is the about the same height and from the pic it doesnt look it sits all that low in the water. 

that paint job turned out great how much of a pain was all the prep work? did you use any special chemicals or just sand paper and elbow grease?


----------



## icepounder (May 19, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply .. busy with the " honey do " list and yard work.  

I removed the seats as the hardware was original and rusted. I replaced with SS hardware and while the seats were out the under seat foam.
As far as paint I was tight on funds so I went a cheaper route. I scrubbed with a 3M pad and simple green. I pressure washed it. I did my welding repairs at this time. I washed it down again. I wiped it down with alcohol.
I then primed using a small, smooth roller with Rustoleum Aluminum Latex Primer. I let it sit over night and then I used exterior latex paint using a smooth roller again. I applied 2 thin, smooth coats of the paint waiting overnight between coats.
I allowed it to dry for 3-4 weeks before using the boat .. that's how long it takes most exterior latex to cure. If I had the funds I definitely would have gone with the oil based marine paints.

I'm about 190 lbs and it sits plenty high. I carry a series 27 battery, electric motor and fishing gear with no problems. It's a great 1 man boat and I can also take my 9 yo daughter out. I doubt it would be good for two adults. If I get a chance I'll post a picture later with me standing in it and you can really see the water line.


----------



## icepounder (May 19, 2014)

I figured I better post it now or I'll forget. #-o 

You can see the waterline and it's no problem at all.


----------



## jigngrub (May 19, 2014)

Just an FYI, the next time you paint aluminum use self etching zinc chromate primer. It'll last a lot longer.

That's a sweet little "puddle jumper" tinny and you can take it where the bigger boats can't go and catch those "virgin" fish.


----------



## icepounder (May 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352810#p352810 said:


> jigngrub » 19 May 2014, 18:37[/url]"]Just an FYI, the next time you paint aluminum use self etching zinc chromate primer. It'll last a lot longer.



I agree 100 % . If I was to do it again I would definitely do it with that and marine paint.
I was doing it on the cheap and so far it's held up well. The only spots losing paint is on the bottom from beaching it.
Also I corrected what I previously wrote .. it should have read Rustoleum Aluminum Latex Primer.


----------



## icepounder (Oct 5, 2014)

Well I've been busy in general with yard work, house work, etc.. Plus I've been working on a fixer upper pop up camper.
I haven't got to the motor yet or the wheel kit I started. I did manage to finish making and installing the custom oar lock mounts. I made them out of aluminum rectangle stock cut at an angle and I welded aluminum flat stock over the top section for more strength. I haven't had a chance to try them out yet but hopefully I can next weekend.
It's too dark outside for pictures but I'll try to post some tomorrow morning. :wink:


----------



## icepounder (Oct 6, 2014)

I just took pictures of the custom mounts I made for the oar locks. 

You can see the angle on the gunnel and nothing would be able to mount to it. 

Hopefully this helps others out and maybe gives them some ideas.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 6, 2014)

Very nice. Everything looks top notch.

Maybe I missed it...how long and wide (at the deck level) is your boat?

richg99


----------



## icepounder (Oct 6, 2014)

Rich it's just a little 10 footer. At it's widest point it's about 43 1/2 inches. 
It may be small but it works out just fine for me. It's easy for one man to car top. It weighs in at about 55 lbs. 
Also it easily handles myself and my 10 yo daughter when she goes out with me.

You can see some of the boat in the video I posted under Fishing Reports. It's on page 2 near the bottom and the post is First fishing video.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a 2.2 HP Mercury that I picked up at a garage sale. I will only have my kayak with me back in Houston. Marrying the motor with a light weight Jon would give me more range.

Thanks.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 7, 2014)

The oar locks are very clever and well done. Are the rod holders your design or commercial ones? Nice job on everything.


----------



## icepounder (Oct 13, 2014)

> I have a 2.2 HP Mercury that I picked up at a garage sale. I will only have my kayak with me back in Houston. Marrying the motor with a light weight Jon would give me more range.
> 
> Thanks.


You're welcome Rich. 



> Are the rod holders your design or commercial ones? Nice job on everything.



Sorry for the late reply. The rod holders are commercially bought. I think I purchased them on e-bay from a place in Florida. 
I believe they were $5.00 each plus shipping .. about $15.00 for both. What I like is they have an offset which bolted up perfectly where I wanted them.
I see many guys mount their rods vertically at the rear of their boats. I wanted mine horizontally mounted inside the boat for protection. Many times I have gone close to the shoreline and a rod mounted vertically would easily catch on lower branches of trees, etc.. By having the rod holders where I mounted them the rods are protected, rigged and easily reached. :wink:


----------



## icepounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Well it's been a while and the safe ice is gone. I'm back to working on the jon boat.
I got a *really* good deal on a Suzuki 2.5 HP 4 stroke and I couldn't pass it up. I'm still going to get the Eska running but I can leave that on hold for now.
I'm finishing the motor stand this weekend. I hate leaning the motors in the corner. Plus it's not good for them.
Hopefully next week I can continue on my custom wheel assembly for the jon boat. I'll post pictures when I can.


----------



## icepounder (Apr 3, 2015)

I finished the stand last weekend and here's a picture .. it's nothing fancy. I have the electric and my 2.5 hp on it.
I'm cleaning the garage and having it on wheels makes it easy to move around.


----------



## bean210 (Apr 3, 2015)

removable bench seats, that's a nice feature. you can really configure your boat for whatever your doing that day


----------



## Abraham (Apr 3, 2015)

This is one of my favorite threads on here. You have a great little boat with a ton of potential. Almost makes me want to start sanding on my 10 footer, almost :mrgreen: Looking forward to your build.


----------



## icepounder (May 18, 2015)

I took the boat out yesterday to test the 2.5 outboard and get some fishing in. The first thing I noticed was under throttle I was really low in the back and very high in the front. I already had the motor adjusted all the way forward. I was definitely losing a lot of momentum due to this. I got on my knees against the forward seat and tried throttling with a little more weight forward and it was better but I needed more weight forward. My arm would not extend any further to reach the tiller arm. I just ordered the Helmsmate tiller extension with u-joint and it extends from 37" to 51". I should have it at the end of the week and I can see how the boat and motor performs sitting on the forward seat .. it should be drastically better.
On a good note the oar mounts worked flawlessly. I was rowing into shallow areas and there was no flex/movement to the mounts at all .. they were solid. I still haven't finished the wheel kit but hopefully I will soon.


----------



## richg99 (May 18, 2015)

While you are experimenting with weight forward and aft, don't forget that you can tie in a five-gallon bucket here and there. Filled with water, you can adjust how much weight you want and where it works best for you. Each gallon is around 7 or 8 lbs. 

Don't forget to put the cap on. Sloshing water is not safe. 

richg99


----------



## sonny.barile (May 18, 2015)

Buckets of water sounds like a great idea for figuring out the capacity of your future live well. :LOL2:


----------



## icepounder (May 20, 2015)

richg99 said:


> While you are experimenting with weight forward and aft, don't forget that you can tie in a five-gallon bucket here and there. Filled with water, you can adjust how much weight you want and where it works best for you. Each gallon is around 7 or 8 lbs.
> 
> Don't forget to put the cap on. Sloshing water is not safe.
> 
> richg99



Rich I was thinking of going with 5 gallon buckets with lids. The more I thought about it the less sense it made to me. I'd have to bring at least 4 five gallon buckets, load them with water and empty them at the end of the day. I'm back by the motor (my arms are only so long) and I'm 190 lbs. To offset that I would need at least 160 lbs .. the 4 five gallon buckets. The easiest remedy for me is to move my butt forward using a tiller extension.
My entire goal of the little jon boat is to keep it a light weight and a one man deal. The boat is 55 lbs. The o/b is 30 lbs. All my gear is probably 40 lbs. When I finally get the wheel kit done and installed life should be easy. I can take the boat off the roof, fold down the wheels, load my gear and lay the motor inside. Wheel it down to the water. Mount the motor and go !


----------



## richg99 (May 20, 2015)

Ahhhh, sorry I wasn't too clear. The use of the bucket(s) was simply to temporarily check out what weight movement will do to your boat. 

Once you find out that xxx pounds moved forward will accomplish whatever you want, then you move batteries, gasoline tanks or add your extension arm.

richg99


----------



## icepounder (May 23, 2015)

Those are very good ideas and I appreciate your insight. :wink:


----------



## Kismet (May 23, 2015)

> To offset that I would need at least 160 lbs



Well, no, you wouldn't.

Try one bucket, it may be enough, combined with the rest of the forward weight to bring the bow down. Over the years, I've used a sack of sand--sold for traction assistance in Winter in Wisconsin. Stash it in the forward-most position in the boat and see what you have.

Back when I was lighter, I had a 10 ft jon, and put a 29lb Evinrude 3hp on it. The stern had about 2 inches of clearance on still water. I was not comfortable.

Some of these skinny young guys can play with a 10 ft jon, but we men of substance are not likely to be comfortable in them.

Be safe, have fun.


----------



## icepounder (May 26, 2015)

Kismet said:


> > To offset that I would need at least 160 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 10 ft jon, and put a 29lb Evinrude 3hp on it. The stern had about 2 inches of clearance on still water. I was not comfortable.



That's about what I had. The front was way up and the rear had about 3 inches off the water. I got on my knees and went forward. I stretched my arm out to the tiller arm and then I was about 3 1/2"-4" off the water. 
I didn't bother trying to get out this past weekend. I knew everyplace would be mobbed so I'll try to get out this coming weekend.


----------



## icepounder (Jul 13, 2015)

I had started fabricating a wheel kit for my jon boat last fall. Well I finally got around to finishing it this past weekend. 
I literally finished mounting it about an hour ago. I wheeled it around the yard, tried it in the up and down position and so far so good.
Here's a few pics.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks Great. You could sell those.

richg99


----------



## icepounder (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Rich. I've seen similar wheel kits available on the web. 
It should make my life easier. Instead of tying up a ramp I can get the boat off the roof in the parking lot. Load all my gear and walk it down. If it's just a trail launch it should work equally as well.
I wanted to test things out this weekend but the weather isn't looking all that good.


----------



## icepounder (Aug 4, 2015)

Sunday I was able to get the boat and motor out for a little testing. 
Before going I did some checking of the boat and motor in my yard. I placed the boat on milk crates and mounted the motor. The first thing I noticed was the trim angle. The transom has an angle sloping downward towards the front of the boat. The motor in the first slot had the prop at a downward angle. I moved it to the second slot and it was just about perfect.
On the lake the boat performed much better right off the bat. The transom was much higher off the water with an increase in speed. I then tried moving to the forward seat and using the throttle extension. The speed seemed to increase but the nose seemed slightly plowing. 
I then moved back to the rear seat and moved all my gear to the front. It felt like a slight loss in speed but the front wasn't plowing. I think my next move is to bring a 5 gallon bucket, as you guys suggested, and add a bit more weight to the front while I stay in the rear seat position.

Here's a picture I snapped while in the front seat and using the throttle extension. Thanks for the advice !


----------



## richg99 (Aug 4, 2015)

Buckets of water and PVC extensions are the building blocks of our watery world.

Ha Ha

Glad it is coming along for you.

richg99


----------



## icepounder (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks again Rich. :wink: 

I had it out in Pa this past weekend. At the end of the day guys were at the docks waiting on their trailers. When I pulled into the ramp I heard moaning. 
I said I'll be gone in two minutes. I took off the motor, put it in the boat, lowered the wheels and inserted the pins. As I walked the boat up the ramp I heard the guys laughing and saying "that is slick".


----------

